# PETA has a new voice...



## J Ramanujam (Dec 30, 2007)

http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=344952&GT1=28103

Meet PETA's person of the year.

Believe me, you'll recognize this one.

-J


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

For heavens sake. Go figure.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmmm...she's noted to be good friends with Cesar Millan. Wonder how that jives...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm reading between the lines on this one.
Note that her reps say that she's on hiatus and couldn't be reached for comment.
If the people on my block vote me the craziest old man on the block, does that mean I have to say if I like it or not?


----------



## J Ramanujam (Dec 30, 2007)

hm. Good point Bob. I like your optimism.


----------



## Chris Ciampi (Dec 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm reading between the lines on this one.
> Note that her reps say that she's on hiatus and couldn't be reached for comment.
> If the people on my block vote me the craziest old man on the block, does that mean I have to say if I like it or not?


 
Nicely put


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

easy to understand why they chose her. Who else is very high profile, gives away scads of money and has middle aged groopies?


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

She also now is back to eating meat and "adopted" all her dogs from breeders. And from the video of the last one pretty shady ones too.


----------

